# Removing Paint From Circuit Boards



## peethom (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
Today I was preparing my High Grade circuit boards by cutting and chipping away the parts that is not gold platted but to my surprise, many of the gold is hidden underneath the paint.

Does anyone have any suggestions how to remove the green paint from the circuit boards?


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 26, 2013)

I Delete this message


----------



## Smack (Apr 26, 2013)

Wish you wouldn't have given out that info so quickly Jack. This guy needs to do some reading on the subject first. It's clear to me he hasn't done much of that.


----------



## ericrm (Apr 26, 2013)

sodium hydroxide and potassium hydroxide are very corosive ,cold it dig hole in your skin and would blind someone if alowed in eyes. hot sodium/potassium hydroxide is a real danger, wear glove,full face and thick cloting.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry I will not give out any more info from now on. Let you guys tell him what he need to know. I will delete it and let him guest what to do.

Maybe that why I ask a question with no hits and I have to guest what to do and the search works some time.

Jack


----------



## pimpneightez (Apr 26, 2013)

It's called solder mask not paint. Just letting you know for future questions.


----------



## Smack (Apr 27, 2013)

Not jumping on you about it Jack, it's just that I would hate to see him rush out and get some, not knowing the hazards of using it and then have an accident and end up hurt from his lack of knowledge. Just him calling it paint alone let me know he has read nothing on the subject. Also if he's going to start out processing escrap on whole boards he's gonna have mess. Peethom, you should start out on fingers or pins and wait till you have at least a pound of each before you start.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 27, 2013)

Smack said:


> Not jumping on you about it Jack, it's just that I would hate to see him rush out and get some, not knowing the hazards of using it and then have an accident and end up hurt from his lack of knowledge. Just him calling it paint alone let me know he has read nothing on the subject. Also if he's going to start out processing escrap on whole boards he's gonna have mess. Peethom, you should start out on fingers or pins and wait till you have at least a pound of each before you start.


I call it paint too I didn't know. Then I ask how to remove it someone told me and where to get it. So I did with no problem I just real safe when I did it. I have search for thing but counldn't fine anything. I'm looking for something now and can't fine it.

Jack


----------



## peethom (Apr 28, 2013)

I can appreciate you answers but calling it paint should not be the determining factor weather i should receive further info or not...I am only saying do not assume. I think it is safe to say I know the dangers of many chemicals and the harm it will cause. I can appreciate any advice or opinions but Jim ...I only wish you would have not deleted your input based on what other may perceive. There is one in every group. This forum is all about sharing knowledge, so if you have any input of this issue please share. My advice to the so called experts is...if you don't know quit trying to pretend...


----------



## squarecoinman (Apr 28, 2013)

The fact that you call it paint, proofs you did not search / read very much on the forum, there are post where it is called paint / solder mask, you would have found these posts if you would have used search . 

If you would have followed the guided tour and looked at some of the video´s of some of the long time members here you would have know how to do this. 
there are 2 easy ways of doing it, cook the mobo for 40 minutes and use a hard brush and lots of time.
the other way can be found if you use search. but visit the safety part first.

also smack has a good point and there is no need to make funny comments about the experts 
you should think a bit further then just you, other people will also read this post and maybe not know as much as you do about safety, therefor it is only wise if a long time member thinks about safety first. 

scm


----------



## Captobvious (Apr 28, 2013)

peethom said:


> I can appreciate you answers but calling it paint should not be the determining factor weather i should receive further info or not...I am only saying do not assume. I think it is safe to say I know the dangers of many chemicals and the harm it will cause. I can appreciate any advice or opinions but Jim ...I only wish you would have not deleted your input based on what other may perceive. There is one in every group. This forum is all about sharing knowledge, so if you have any input of this issue please share. My advice to the so called experts is...if you don't know quit trying to pretend...



Think of it this way, you have 6 posts next to your name as of this time, now in my time here (Since only last August mind you) I've seen maybe 1 person that is careful, safe, and knows what they're doing, and 9 other noobs that have absolutely no business possessing lil lone mixing chemicals and have no knowledge whatsoever to even know how to ask how to clean up their messes, all while in the less than 10 posts range. 

We have no idea where you're knowledge level is, which is one reason I became more active here than I was at first. This gave everyone else a chance to get to know me and not toss links to Hokes all the time at me (no offense intended, they were rightly thrown at me  ). So in lieu of this information none of us know what you know and your experience level.

Sorry if you've been offended, but it's not like everyone wanders in here with a Phd in Chemistry is all


----------



## peethom (Apr 28, 2013)

Believe me there was no offence taken....you are correct about one thing through...you don't know me or my creditably...I am a newbie...that is true...and i am thirsty for knowledge which is why you are observing many of my post. They are only questions about different phases of refining...A simple answer would be greatly appreciated. Correct me if i am wrong but the forum is for all to attend... professionals and newbies alike....The fact that we are treating a simple question like a yahoo comment section is mind blowing to me. Chill out and relax...it's only a question. caution or warning would be more appropriate.


----------



## peethom (Apr 28, 2013)

At ericrm....you advice is greatly appreciated....After all of this I think it is the appropriate thing to say.


----------



## peethom (Apr 28, 2013)

Soldermask and not paint. I'll remember that pimpneightez...Thanks!!!


----------



## AndyWilliams (Apr 28, 2013)

I think everyone is being too hard on these guys. How will I feed my family if you guys refuse to assume that someone you don't know, doesn't have enough knowledge? Instead, why not operate from the position that everyone knows everything until proven wrong? I need more negligence! And names? I agree, what's the big deal. Why, just last week, a man with whom I was speaking, objected to me calling him an a..hole. Sure I could have called him sir, but it's just a name, right? Much ado about nothing, I say!


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I try to be safe as possible cause back in 1986 I went to work and started up my press at 6:05 at 6:07 I lost 3 finger on my left hand because someone didn't turn on the air supply which I didn't know it was off then he turn it on without telling anyone to stop running there press. It double trip that how easy you can get hurt. Now I think safe on everything I do or work on.

Sorry about this I just want you know easy you can get hurt. I know it wasn't chemicals but I know chemicals are a lot worst. But my life change in 1986.

Jack


----------



## peethom (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks fellas ... point and advice is well taken. I've spent hours googling this question but thanks to the help of some very knowledgeable people in this form , I realize I was using the wrong keyword...Instead of paint, I should have been using solder mask. So I can assure you I don't have an open bottle of acid ready to take action at this stage of the game. I have plans to visit my old University Science Department to pick their brains as well.

PS Thanks for sharing that experience with us Jim.


----------

